# Been practising with Photoshop



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually with GIMP, but the same thing. Practicing removing unwanted objects/rubbish from photos:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Very good, but remove the bits of paper etc that are sitting on top of the dash and then i'll be impressed!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

theres a red glow where the bins used to be


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

That's well smart, the more you look the more realise how much has been removed.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> theres a red glow where the bins used to be


well spotted, don't know if gimp has it but in photoshop that could be easily removed by using the sponge tool set to desaturate.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice work, and as shiny said, the more you look the more you find has been removed :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Looks very good to me, wish I could do it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> well spotted, don't know if gimp has it but in photoshop that could be easily removed by using the sponge tool set to desaturate.


Or hand select the area with a fairly large pixel 'feather' (obviously depending on the size & resolution of the image) and then Image - Adjustments - Hue/saturation to slightly notch it down a bit. Would give a slightly more controlled and 'even' desaturation than doing it with the desaturation sponge, maybe . Either way would work to a satisfactory level, but as you say, these might not the same if he's not using Photoshop.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Great work. 

I use Photoshop as my main package. The cloning tool is great for removing unwanted items as you've done.
Has got to be one one of the cleanest streets i've ever seen. If only the rest of the UK was as clean


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Good work - anything that doesn't use a Quick Fix is too complicated for dumba$$es like me


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Very good, but remove the bits of paper etc that are sitting on top of the dash and then i'll be impressed!





Silva1 said:


> theres a red glow where the bins used to be


There's always one - or two


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

there is still a glow where the bins used to be  :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done mate, looks good:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> there is still a glow where the bins used to be  :lol:


OK - I've edited it further. If you still see a red glow then take off your rose-tinted glasses


----------



## spotlamp (Mar 30, 2008)

They're very good, nice job. Looks like Corn Street if ever I saw it 

H


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

spotlamp said:


> They're very good, nice job. Looks like Corn Street if ever I saw it


:thumb:

Yep, Corn St. Taken at the Italian Day this year.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

parish said:


> There's always one - or two


My thoughts exactly. Great effort.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

parish said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Yep, Corn St. Taken at the Italian Day this year.


Corn St. In Brissol????

Suprised the streets were not covered in broken glass and puke:doublesho


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

QUIXXMAN said:


> Corn St. In Brissol????
> 
> Suprised the streets were not covered in broken glass and puke:doublesho


Yep, Bristol. Amazing what you can clean up with PS/GIMP :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

parish said:


> Yep, Bristol. Amazing what you can clean up with PS/GIMP :thumb:


Will have to watch out for that in future. Could be worth a look:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

QUIXXMAN said:


> Will have to watch out for that in future. Could be worth a look:thumb:


I posted about that in March - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63172

Do try and keep up at the back there 

Pics from last year's event if you are interested - http://www.magichamster.com/italian_day_07/index.html


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheers for the images:thumb:

First glance I thought a Fiat was a Metro:doublesho


----------

